# Delta-Q owners: what is the temperature sensor?



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

have you tried contacting deltaq?

They sell one and its cheap


----------



## jwriter (Apr 26, 2009)

I think this issue is resolved. I measured a sensor in another vehicle and it read 11K at room temperature.

Using an 11K resistor for test purposes works fine. Of course, make sure you have a properly installed temp sensor during normal operation.

(Travis, the factory was closed for summer holiday.)


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

I'll talk to one of the engineers that's been helping me on monday and ask him for you....


----------

